# I found a 3 week old pigeon. Died overnight.



## Aditkive (Dec 9, 2019)

Hey guys,

First time posting here. I found a 3 week old pigeon on the sidewalk in a cold winter morning in my country. He couldn't get back to his nest as he could not fly properly yet. I took him home with the intention to send him to a bird sanctuary the next day, as i was worried he might get eaten by cats or hit by a car. 

Everything seemed fine with the bird that day. He was walking around the house, trying to fly from the ground onto the couch and he seemed well fed.
His crop was full. I offered him water and bird seeds, but i don't think he knew how to eat by himself yet. I took a syringe and tried to feed him a bit. He took some water and food, but not much. His poo looked healthy as well.

He was making a wheezing sound when squeaking, so the next morning i was going to bring him to the avian vet. I put him in the cage for the night in my room which was well heated and it was warm. Placed water and food in it. 

When i woke up he was very sick. He couldn't move and was breathing with his beak open. I immediately took him and covered him with a towel. Tried to feed him and give water, but he couldn't swallow. He died an hour later.

My plan was to bring him to the vet and the same day to contact a bird sanctuary and send him there. I am very upset, he died in my hands and it happened so fast. What did i do wrong? How can he get that sick overnight?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am sorry he didnt make it. Thank you for trying to help him. He may have aspirated liquid. Sadly we lost a young pigeon that way.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Think he aspirated. Never give water with a syringe to a bird, rather dip the tip of the beak (not over the nostrils) in a small bowl of water. At that age they don't know how to eat. Best food to forcefeed them will be defrosted green peas, 30 peas 3 times daily. Total of 90 per day.

Pity you did not post sooner.


----------

